# Global Rally 2010



## LadyJ

Hi All

We now only have 4 places left for our annual Global Rally so if all the 25 unconfirmed folks would be so kind as to confirm their attendance it would be much appreciated just in case any more wish to attend. Thanks.

If you are not coming please let us know and we can delete you from the rally list





Jacquie


----------



## hymerhome

Change of plans, so please delete me from the list. 

Thanks, Ann


----------



## LadyJ

hymerhome said:


> Change of plans, so please delete me from the list.
> 
> Thanks, Ann


Ok Ann thanks for letting us know

Jacquie


----------



## DMS

hi jacquie
please confirm me on your list
alan


----------



## LadyJ

DMS said:


> hi jacquie
> please confirm me on your list
> alan


Ok Alan all confirmed

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still 23 unconfirmed only one of which I know the reason why.

Do please let us know if you are not attending as we are very near to our 100 total and if you can not confirm your selves also let us know and we will do it for you


Jacquie


----------



## p1nkie

I have just added us to the list hope that's ok? We're as sure as can be that we'll be there  

Guy


----------



## Jezport

I can confirm we will be there, cant find the email for confirmation.


----------



## domannhal

Please confirm me and Michael as I can't find my Email either!


----------



## scottie

Hi Ann

I have confirmed you for the global,is the squad coming with you.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

scottie.


----------



## stuffed2

please confirm us for this ,


we have lost email to.


thanks rob


----------



## domannhal

Hi Scottie, yes Joan and Tony are coming with us, and I'll tell John and Sam to confirm themselves. Oh, I think there will be one more, that will be Molly, Joans King Charles spaniel and she's got the waggiest tail you've ever seen, even worse than my tongue!!!


----------



## clianthus

stuffed2 said:


> please confirm us for this ,
> 
> we have lost email to.
> 
> thanks rob


Hi Rob

I've confirmed you on the list, see you there.


----------



## LadyJ

Jezport said:


> I can confirm we will be there, cant find the email for confirmation.


Jeremy you do not appear to be on the list :roll: please add yourself to it a.s.a.p and then I will confirm you.

stuffed 2 Robert all confirmed.

Have upped the numbers to 110 now as I see we have had a mad rush to join us at Hatton

Jacquie


----------



## Jezport

LadyJ said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm we will be there, cant find the email for confirmation.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy you do not appear to be on the list :roll: please add yourself to it a.s.a.p and then I will confirm you.
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

I am about the 45th down on the list


----------



## LadyJ

Jezport said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm we will be there, cant find the email for confirmation.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy you do not appear to be on the list :roll: please add yourself to it a.s.a.p and then I will confirm you.
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am about the 45th down on the list
Click to expand...

Sorry Jeremy 41 to be precise me thinks me listy has been tampered with or it can't copy with the numbers :roll: :lol: all confirmed now anyway 

Jacquie


----------



## CLS

Please confirm us  

Many thanks Mark


----------



## scottie

Hi Mark
I have confirmed you on the list.

scottie.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Scottie & Lady J,

Please can you confirm us on your list as I too have not received an email!

Sue


----------



## karlb

please confirm me aswell please

regards karlb


----------



## scottie

karlb said:


> please confirm me aswell please
> 
> regards karlb


Hi Karlb and Sue
I have confirmed you both for the Global Rally

George


----------



## LadyJ

Hi George might be a good idea if you confirmed yourself :roll: or ain't ya coming :lol: 



Jacquie



STILL A FAIR FEW UNCONFIRMED


----------



## scottie

LadyJ said:


> Hi George might be a good idea if you confirmed yourself :roll: or ain't ya coming :lol:
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> STILL A FAIR FEW UNCONFIRMED


Hi jac

When I can I will.

George


----------



## sparky_speedy

Hello Jackie/Jen

Can you please take us off the list for Hatton. 
Change of plans.
Hope you all have a lovely time.

Deb and Paul


----------



## artona

sparky_speedy said:


> Hello Jackie/Jen
> 
> Can you please take us off the list for Hatton.
> Change of plans.
> Hope you all have a lovely time.
> 
> Deb and Paul


you are removed

stew


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


We still have 15 unconfirmed on the rally listy :roll: so would the following folks either confirm or let us know if they are not coming.
Thanks

smurfinguk
MikeCo
jasonb (I know why)
ladyrunner
storeman
dawnwynne
litcher
roncab
caz_cat
Preacherned
JLO
darry
scottie ??
1946
ktesis


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Hi Jacquie 

Unfortunately I am being forced into attending a wedding the same weekend as the Global! I know where I would rather be however Ros is refusing to go to the wedding alone! Women eh! :lol: 

Please remove me form the list. There is still time for me to talk the groom out of it............ 8) :wink: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## scottie

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Unfortunately I am being forced into attending a wedding the same weekend as the Global! I know where I would rather be however Ros is refusing to go to the wedding alone! Women eh! :lol:
> 
> Please remove me form the list. There is still time for me to talk the groom out of it............ 8) :wink: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith

Woman, sorry mate,Jac's in rainy Southport at the mo.
I have removed you from the Global,

scottie


----------



## davenlyn

Well try as I might I cannot get the link to work, so could someone confirm us for this one please. We then have to keep everything crossed that Mum will continue to improve. We have not been able to get away at all this summer since Stratford so we are getting desperate  

Lynne and Dave


----------



## scottie

davenlyn said:


> Well try as I might I cannot get the link to work, so could someone confirm us for this one please. We then have to keep everything crossed that Mum will continue to improve. We have not been able to get away at all this summer since Stratford so we are getting desperate
> 
> Lynne and Dave


Hi Lynne & Dave

I have confirmed you on the global list.

scottie


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We have just applied to join this rally. Hope there is a place for us, could you please let us know what we have to do to confirm.



Chris


----------



## LadyJ

ChrisandJohn said:


> We have just applied to join this rally. Hope there is a place for us, could you please let us know what we have to do to confirm.
> 
> Chris


Click on the link in the e.mail you got from us when you added your name to the rally list Chris

Or I can do it for you

Jacquie


----------



## ChrisandJohn

LadyJ said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have just applied to join this rally. Hope there is a place for us, could you please let us know what we have to do to confirm.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the link in the e.mail you got from us when you added your name to the rally list Chris
> 
> Or I can do it for you
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

We haven't yet received an email, so, in case we don't get one, could you confirm for us.

Thank you

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Chris all confirmed now  look forward to seeing you there


Jacquie


----------



## Lillypad

Hi LadyJ,
I think we are confirmed, but if not please confirm that we are not confirmed and confirm us. If we are confirmed as being confirmed then please confirm that we do not need to confirm as we are already confirmed.


----------



## scottie

Lillypad said:


> Hi LadyJ,
> I think we are confirmed, but if not please confirm that we are not confirmed and confirm us. If we are confirmed as being confirmed then please confirm that we do not need to confirm as we are already confirmed.


Hi 
I can confirm that you are confirmed.phew.

scottie


----------



## larrywatters

Sorry we cannot make Hatton this year. As we have a wedding to attend   . me think Jenny has forgotten to take us off the list.
hope you all have a great time.
larry & :evil: gill


----------



## LadyJ

larrywatters said:


> Sorry we cannot make Hatton this year. As we have a wedding to attend   . me think Jenny has forgotten to take us off the list.
> hope you all have a great time.
> larry & :evil: gill


Ok Larry I will delete you, you just cant get the staff now days can you :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still 9 unconfirmed for Global :roll: they being

smurfinguk
MikeCo
jasonb (I know why)
storeman
roncab
Preacherned
JLO
scottie (I know why)
1946



Jacquie


----------



## ladyrunner

I have just confirmed by clicking on my reservation email link.  

We will be arriving on Thursday to try and avoid the Bank Holiday traffic.

Julie :lol:


----------



## ladyrunner

ladyrunner said:


> We will be arriving on Thursday to try and avoid the Bank Holiday traffic.


I have just checked the Global page and realised that the rally starts on Friday so I'd better not arrive on Thursday LOL!!


----------



## geraldandannie

ladyrunner said:


> I have just checked the Global page and realised that the rally starts on Friday so I'd better not arrive on Thursday LOL!!


You can always stop on the CL/Cs thing they have there. I don't know which it is 

Gerald


----------



## moblee

Are we having one of Jenny's picture quizzes at Hatton ????


----------



## clianthus

Hi Phil

No picture quiz at Hatton this year I'm afraid, but UncleNorm is doing a 60's quiz, so you should be good at that :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## ladyrunner

geraldandannie said:


> ladyrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just checked the Global page and realised that the rally starts on Friday so I'd better not arrive on Thursday LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can always stop on the CL/Cs thing they have there. I don't know which it is
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Yes I did think that myself. I think that it is a Camping and Caravan Club one from memory. I will investigate tomorrow.

I would like to get the bulk of the travelling done on Thursday as it took me 10 hours to get there last year on BH weekend Friday!!

Julie


----------



## moblee

clianthus said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> No picture quiz at Hatton this year I'm afraid, but UncleNorm is doing a 60's quiz, so you should be good at that


 8O I was only a *Baby* in the 60's Jenny :!: But you should be alright :!: :!: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottie

Hi
We are in need of our big Gazebo for the rally,the problem is is stuck at Nuke,s place in Devon,is there any member coming past that way who is attending the global could pick it up.
thanks
scottie


----------



## scottie

scottie said:


> Hi
> We are in need of our big Gazebo for the rally,the problem is is stuck at Nuke,s place in Devon,is there any member coming past that way who is attending the global could pick it up.
> thanks
> scottie


Hi all
Is there any chance of this gazebo being picked uo from nukesin devon and bringing to the global.

We will be selling the new rally group flag at the global,we also have 6 Meter flag poles for sale at cost to us price £6.50, less than show prices.
scottie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Hi Scottie,

I droped it off to Nuke after last years Global! I am not attending the Global this year however I could pick it up and get it as far as Malvern this weekend if that is any help? 

Maybe someone could take it from there? :? :wink: 

Keith


----------



## moblee

I thanked you Keith as that's a noble gesture.


Is there a picture on here of the new flags ?


----------



## ramblingon

I'm not too far from Malvern Would it fit in my VWT4 with all my other kit do you think? if so I could pick it up as I'm going to the rally Im at Ross on Wye.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

ramblingon said:


> I'm not too far from Malvern Would it fit in my VWT4 with all my other kit do you think? if so I could pick it up as I'm going to the rally Im at Ross on Wye.


Possibly it is quite heavy though. I brought it back from Hatton on the floor of our motorhome. I did deliver it locally in the back of my Skoda hatchback so it would fit I would think.

Any way I can pick it up from Nuke from Monday to Wednesday then we are off to collect our new (to us) van on the way to Malvern Thursday. :wink:

Keith


----------



## scottie

KeiththeBigUn said:


> ramblingon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too far from Malvern Would it fit in my VWT4 with all my other kit do you think? if so I could pick it up as I'm going to the rally Im at Ross on Wye.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly it is quite heavy though. I brought it back from Hatton on the floor of our motorhome. I did deliver it locally in the back of my Skoda hatchback so it would fit I would think.
> 
> Any way I can pick it up from Nuke from Monday to Wednesday then we are off to collect our new (to us) van on the way to Malvern Thursday. :wink:
> 
> Keith
Click to expand...

Hi Keith and ramblingon
Firstly thanks to you both for your offers.

Ramblingon
I think you would struggle with it in your van,it is 3 bags if I remember and the poles are heavy..I think it would be very tight.

Keith
Thanks again for the offer lets see if any other helpers come forward before Wednesday.
thanks
George


----------



## ramblingon

I am going to the Malvern western show for the weekend are you with MHF if so I can pick it up from there. I missed the MHF rally enrolment but intend to camp up anyway from Thursday.


----------



## scottie

moblee said:


> I thanked you Keith as that's a noble gesture.
> 
> Is there a picture on here of the new flags ?


Hi moblee
there is a post in the classifieds for the rally group flags,there are some pictures there.

thanks
George


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

ramblingon said:


> are you with MHF


Yes I will be camping with MHF.  Lets see what offers come in as Scottie has said. :wink:

Keith


----------



## scottie

ramblingon said:


> I am going to the Malvern western show for the weekend are you with MHF if so I can pick it up from there. I missed the MHF rally enrolment but intend to camp up anyway from Thursday.


Hi maria" I think"



That would be great if you could pick it up from them there and bring it to the global,then if it should rain we will have a bolt hole, :lol:

Hi Keith
if you can pick it up then and pass it on to at the show
Thanks
George(scottie)


----------



## LadyJ

Could the following folks please confirm they are coming to the Global
as we are now over our allotted number

smurfinguk
MikeCo
jasonb
storeman
roncab
Preacherned
JLO
1946


Thank you


Jacquie


----------



## SilverF1

scottie said:


> Hi
> We are in need of our big Gazebo for the rally,the problem is is stuck at Nuke,s place in Devon,is there any member coming past that way who is attending the global could pick it up.
> thanks
> scottie


I'm in N. Devon until 19th August. I live near to the Global and could deliver direct. Could drop it by trailer on the Thursday the organisers set up.

It would be no problem for me and perhaps easier than for others.

Offers there.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Norman

Nuke is in South Devon at Budleigh Salerton could you pick up from there? or did you mean you could pick up from Malvern?


Jacquie


----------



## SilverF1

scottie said:


> Hi
> We are in need of our big Gazebo for the rally,the problem is is stuck at Nuke,s place in Devon,is there any member coming past that way who is attending the global could pick it up.
> thanks
> scottie


I'm in N. Devon until 19th August. I live near to the Global and could deliver direct. Could drop it by trailer on the Thursday the organisers set up.

It would be no problem for me and perhaps easier than for others.

Offers there.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Norman

Nuke is in South Devon at Budleigh Salerton could you pick up from there? or did you mean you could pick up from Malvern?


Jacquie


----------



## SilverF1

LadyJ said:


> Hi Norman
> 
> Nuke is in South Devon at Budleigh Salerton could you pick up from there? or did you mean you could pick up from Malvern?
> 
> Jacquie


Jacquie, I can pick up from Nuke's on the 19th.


----------



## LadyJ

SilverF1 said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Norman
> 
> Nuke is in South Devon at Budleigh Salerton could you pick up from there? or did you mean you could pick up from Malvern?
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> Jacquie, I can pick up from Nuke's on the 19th.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks Norman I will pm you his address

Jacquie


----------



## scottie

KeiththeBigUn said:


> ramblingon said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you with MHF
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I will be camping with MHF.  Lets see what offers come in as Scottie has said. :wink:
> 
> Keith
Click to expand...

Hi Keith and Maria.
we now have a member who will collect it from nukes,and deliver it direct to the global,that dsaves a lot of messing around.
Thank you both for the help.
George (scottie)


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you SilverF1 Norman for collecting the marquee for us and delivering it to Hatton.



Also thank you KeiththeBigUn Keith and ramblington Maria for your very kind offers to help.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Could the following folks please confirm they are coming to the Global
as we are now over our allotted number

storeman
Preacherned
JLO

Thank you

I take it everybody on the rally list will be arriving on the Friday if this is *NOT* the case could you please let me or Clianthus (Jen) know.

The gates will be open from 10am until 10pm if you think you will be later than 10pm you will also have to let us know.

Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Jac,

Seen Lins last week she reported that Edd was making slow but good progress on his recovery, but won,t be driving for a while so I would say it,s a no to them attending but I will phone them and confirm that.

Cheers Steve


----------



## lins

Hi i just spoken to sandy(jasonb) they wont be able to make the global.Eddie is going on well but wont be able to drive for 6 weeks.They are hoping to be able to make shepton i will keep you posted.lin.


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Lin I have now taken jasonb off the rally list hope all goes well with Ed and we get to see him soon.

Now that just leaves 3 unconfirmed

storeman
Preacherned
JLO

I take it everybody on the rally list will be arriving on the Friday if this is *NOT* the case could you please let me or Clianthus (Jen) know.

The gates will be open from 10am until 10pm if you think you will be later than 10pm you will also have to *let us know.*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Well we only have just over a week now to the Global Rally and we still have 4 unconfirmed on the rally listy

storeman
Preacherned
JLO
silverdreamers

If the would be so kind as to confirm their attendance it would be much appreciated.


Gates will be open from 10am to 10pm on Friday 27th August if you are going to be later than 10pm arriving can you please let us know in advance.

As nobody has let me know they are arriving on Saturday I take it you are all coming on Friday?

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

If you could all download the MHF Badge and put your user names on it please and place in your window it would be a great help to us if we need to track you down on the field. You can also make smaller badges to pin on your person from it.

Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi All
Please remember that you can re order your flags for the global rally at no extra cost, :lol: 


We will have them for sale at the rally.
scottie


----------



## dinger

*Global*

Hi,

Due to changing circumstances something has now cropped up and we are unable to attend. 

Dinger


----------



## CatherineandSteve

*Re: Global*



dinger said:


> Hi,
> 
> Due to changing circumstances something has now cropped up and we are unable to attend.
> 
> Dinger


Hi Andy,

Sorry to here that, I will remove you from the list

Cheers S


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

There are still a few unconfirmed on the rally list if you would be so kind as to let us know if you are intending attending it would be much appreciated.

storeman
Preacherned
JLO
silverdreamers
IndieJ


If any of you are not coming please let me or Clianthus know so that we can take you off the list.

Jacquie


----------



## hippypair

Hi,
We are sorry to say that we will not be able to attend the Global Rally.

The van has been in for repair after being involved in an accident,which creased the aluminium side panel.

Aluminium can`t be repaired so a complete new side was needed.

There was a delay in obtaining the panel and I have been informed this morning that the van will not be ready untill next thursday.

As I will need time to check everything is now working,and also the time to put everything back in, that is why we will have to miss the Global.

We hope you all have a great time and look forward to meeting up again soon. 

Regards Terry.


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Terry thanks for letting us know, hope all is well when you get it back and we soon see you again. If you find your all sorted you could pop along anytime over the weekend you know.



Jacquie


----------



## stevo

hi can i confirm that i will be attending thanks


----------



## LadyJ

stevo said:


> hi can i confirm that i will be attending thanks


Ok stevo I will confirm you on the rally list look forward to seeing you there

Jacquie

EDIT I see you managed to do it yourself well done


----------



## Wytonknaus

Hi folks I have talked my inlaws into joining so they could benefit from MHF and come with us on this rally but I cant find them mentioned anywhere so I think they have not joined MHF properly, they beleive they have joined as MX58KAJ if they have had problems joining is it too late to join the rally?

Any help appreciated.

thanks

Tim


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Tim

No I cannot find them as members on here either, could you ask them to re join and then add themselves to the rally list please



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Wytonknaus

I have checked and they are not on the list of members, so they may have had some problem or other.

Just get them to join properly and then put their name onto the Rally list, it's not too late, don't worry.

PM me if they are still having problems.


----------



## Wytonknaus

Thanks for the replies they are away this weekend but they will sort it on Monday, but they have been planning to join us at Hatton for weeks so glad I looked at the list.

Tim


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Tim let us know if you have any problems

Jacquie



We still have 5 on the rally list unconfirmed would they be so kind as to let us know one way or the other if they are coming or not I have pmd and e.mailed all of you so a reply would be appreciated.

storeman
Preacherned
JLO
silverdreamers
blondy


If anybody is thinking of ducking out could you also please let us know as we only have a few days now to get sorted.



Jacquie


----------



## suedew

Sorry, folks but will have to cancel do so wish we were able to go
Sue n john
p.s. p.m.sent


----------



## LadyJ

We still have 5 on the rally list unconfirmed would they be so kind as to let us know one way or the other if they are coming or not I have pmd and e.mailed all of you so a reply would be appreciated.

storeman
Preacherned
JLO
silverdreamers
blondy


If anybody is thinking of ducking out could you also please let us know as we only have a few days now to get sorted.



Jacquie


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Really sorry but we now can't come.  We've been away this weekend and have discovered a few technical problems we need to sort.

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

ChrisandJohn said:


> Really sorry but we now can't come.  We've been away this weekend and have discovered a few technical problems we need to sort.
> 
> Chris


Ok Chris thanks for letting us know I will take you of the list

Jacquie


----------



## 96706

Just a point that maybe worth considering.
Although I am logged on as watching this topic, I don't always receive emails telling me that someone has posted a reply ( as at 8.05 tonight from Lady J). 

And have had to re select 'watch this topic' several times to make sure I get these postings.

I have in fact only found tonights posting, by looking at the main site and trolling through the posted topics.

Is it possible that the 5 still to confirm their booking have also not been receiving these reminders? 
Maybe they could be sent a PM to jog their response?


----------



## DABurleigh

"discovered a few technical problems"

Honest to God the last time someone was so vague about technical problems on their van it turned out they had decided to ditch it because they couldn't have nookie in the overhead cab bed 

Dave


----------



## GerryD

DABurleigh said:


> "discovered a few technical problems"
> 
> Honest to God the last time someone was so vague about technical problems on their van it turned out they had decided to ditch it because they couldn't have nookie in the overhead cab bed
> 
> Dave


So that's why we have to change ours. Always knew there was a reason.
She says it is a bodily malfunction, now I can claim it as a technical problem.
Gerry


----------



## LadyJ

**** said:


> Just a point that maybe worth considering.
> Although I am logged on as watching this topic, I don't always receive emails telling me that someone has posted a reply ( as at 8.05 tonight from Lady J).
> 
> And have had to re select 'watch this topic' several times to make sure I get these postings.
> 
> I have in fact only found tonights posting, by looking at the main site and trolling through the posted topics.
> 
> Is it possible that the 5 still to confirm their booking have also not been receiving these reminders?
> Maybe they could be sent a PM to jog their response?


Hi ****

the 5 unconfirmed have been sent pm's and also e.mails not a lot else we can do :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## sallytrafic

Talking of technical problems if anyone has any electrical or solar problems they want to discuss* please feel free to come and have a chat.

*(Or judging from a couple of posts ago, how to have nookie in a confined space)


----------



## ChrisandJohn

DABurleigh said:


> "discovered a few technical problems"
> 
> Honest to God the last time someone was so vague about technical problems on their van it turned out they had decided to ditch it because they couldn't have nookie in the overhead cab bed
> 
> Dave


 :lol: Honestly, that's not it, Dave. We only use our overcab bed for storage.

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh

Ah. So it HAD been too small for your adventurous nookie then.

Dave

;-)


----------



## moblee

sallytrafic said:


> *(Or judging from a couple of posts ago, how to have nookie in a confined space)


Will you be giving a Demostration Frank ? I'll bring me video cam :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

All totally off topic you guys and gals :roll: 


Now I need to know if these folks are coming or not PLEASE

storeman
Preacherned
JLO
silverdreamers


Jacquie


----------



## GerryD

LadyJ said:


> All totally off topic you guys and gals :roll:
> 
> Now I need to know if these folks are coming or not PLEASE
> 
> storeman
> Preacherned
> JLO
> silverdreamers
> 
> Jacquie


Sorry Maam. Now sat back at my desk and looking at the blackboard.
Please just lines, not detention.
Gerry


----------



## DABurleigh

Jac can sit on my lap at the Global and tell me off.


----------



## LadyJ

DABurleigh said:


> Jac can sit on my lap at the Global and tell me off.


I ain't if Alison's there she might hit me :lol:

I would suggest you all bring something to put under your wheels as it might be a bit damp  :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

Jaquie Is there a Tesco's near by or is there enough food to buy at hatton site ??
Fancy some good wholesome farm shop food :wink:


----------



## moblee

LadyJ said:


> I would suggest you all bring something to put under your wheels as it might be a bit damp  :roll:
> Jacquie


I don't want to put a Jinx on it especially as I'm going  but what's the Tractors name is it Terence or Tristan??? 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

locovan said:


> Jaquie Is there a Tesco's near by or is there enough food to buy at hatton site ??
> Fancy some good wholesome farm shop food :wink:


Hi Mavis

There is a Tescos in Warwick CV34 5QJ about 5 miles from Hatton.

They do have a Farm Shop at Hatton CW (a bit on the expensive side)

The nearest supermarket is Sainsburys also in Warwick CV34 4TR about 4miles from Hatton although this is not ideal for large motorhomes, small ones should be ok.

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

Thanks Jaquie really looking forward to this rally


----------



## sallytrafic

LadyJ said:


> clipped I would suggest you all bring something to put under your wheels as it might be a bit damp  :roll:
> Jacquie


Is that another ref to nookie in confined spaces?

I can see me and DABs allocated the naughty corner prior to arrival


----------



## 96706

Slight change of topic 8O

If anyone is thinking of a cycle route, how about this.
http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/North_Warwick_Canals_&_Bridleways-Cycle-Route-2270.html

You will also need a permit to cycle along the Canal.

http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/North_Warwick_Canals_&_Bridleways-Cycle-Route-2270.html

See you all on Friday


----------



## 96706

LadyJ said:


> **** said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a point that maybe worth considering.
> Although I am logged on as watching this topic, I don't always receive emails telling me that someone has posted a reply ( as at 8.05 tonight from Lady J).
> 
> And have had to re select 'watch this topic' several times to make sure I get these postings.
> 
> I have in fact only found tonights posting, by looking at the main site and trolling through the posted topics.
> 
> Is it possible that the 5 still to confirm their booking have also not been receiving these reminders?
> Maybe they could be sent a PM to jog their response?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ****
> 
> the 5 unconfirmed have been sent pm's and also e.mails not a lot else we can do :roll:
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Thanks Jacquie,

I was just highlighting the fact that maybe (like me) they may not have received the forum chase ups. Even today I have only received your reply to me, by going through the Global pages and not by getting an email direct.

Maybe it's just my outlook express programme that is blocking some receivals :roll:

See you Friday 

****


----------



## aldhp21

locovan said:


> Jaquie Is there a Tesco's near by or is there enough food to buy at hatton site ??
> Fancy some good wholesome farm shop food :wink:


Warwick Services between Junction 11 and 12 on the M40 has a waitrose supermarket. Ideal for things you've forgotten on route. They also sell some local produce in there. From what I remember the prices aren't too bad.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## LadyJ

**** said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a point that maybe worth considering.
> Although I am logged on as watching this topic, I don't always receive emails telling me that someone has posted a reply ( as at 8.05 tonight from Lady J).
> 
> And have had to re select 'watch this topic' several times to make sure I get these postings.
> 
> I have in fact only found tonights posting, by looking at the main site and trolling through the posted topics.
> 
> Is it possible that the 5 still to confirm their booking have also not been receiving these reminders?
> Maybe they could be sent a PM to jog their response?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ****
> 
> the 5 unconfirmed have been sent pm's and also e.mails not a lot else we can do :roll:
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jacquie,
> 
> I was just highlighting the fact that maybe (like me) they may not have received the forum chase ups. Even today I have only received your reply to me, by going through the Global pages and not by getting an email direct.
> 
> Maybe it's just my outlook express programme that is blocking some receivals :roll:
> 
> See you Friday
> 
> ****
Click to expand...

Hi ****

Are you sure you have your correct e.mail addy listed on the rally page? I will send you a test e.mail let me know if you get it please via a pm

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

moblee said:


> I don't want to put a Jinx on it especially as I'm going  but what's the Tractors name is it Terence or Tristan??? 8O :lol: :lol:


Hi Phil

The tractors name is Tristan, as you can see from this photo :lol: :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-498422.html#498422

He was used quite a lot in 2008 :roll: :roll:

Lets hope we won't need him this year. Think positive!!


----------



## havingfun

*global rally 2010*

thanks ****,

all the cycling we do is on[or with me,in them,,] the canals and dident know we needed a permit,,,,,i,ve just downloaded it,its free you just have to fill in name and address,and print and sign,

thanks again,
mags


----------



## moblee

Thank you *Jenny* 

I thought I was using invisible ink :wink:

I always think positive :!: Of that I'm positive :!: :? :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

I still would like to know if the following folks are coming to this rally

Preacherned
silverdreamers
Thepeacocks



Jacquie


Sorry Phil been rather busy didn't mean to ignore you


----------



## moblee

LadyJ said:


> Jacquie
> Sorry Phil been rather busy didn't mean to ignore you


No worries Jacquie  
I can be blunt sometimes :lol:


----------



## an99uk

*Re: global rally 2010*



havingfun said:


> thanks ****,
> 
> all the cycling we do is on[or with me,in them,,] the canals and dident know we needed a permit,,,,,i,ve just downloaded it,its free you just have to fill in name and address,and print and sign,
> 
> thanks again,
> mags


Don't forget your armbands Mags :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just to mention the the rally finishes on Tuesday 31st August and Hatton Country World have very kindly offered to donate the Monday night fees to our charity Help for Heros so I do hope quite a few of you will be stopping till Tuesday.


If any more of you are thinking of coming we have 5 spaces left and could you be quick adding yourselves to the rally list as I would like to get it all printed off by Wednesday. Thanks


Also I would still like to know if the following folks are coming or not please as you are still unconfirmed on the rally list

silverdreamers
Thepeacocks


Jacquie


----------



## Prissilla

Apolgies for the short notice but we will not be able to make it this weekend.

We will be helping a friend move nursing home instead.

After a good weekend at Newbury we were looking forward to Hatton.

Have Fun

Prissilla


----------



## clianthus

Hi Prissilla

Thanks for letting us know, I've taken you off the list.

Hope to see you at another rally soon.


----------



## LadyJ

Last day to add your name to the rally list folks as I shall be closing the rally at 7pm tonight.

If any of you are not coming please let me know before 7pm tonight so that I can take you off the list.


If you need to contact me after today my mobile number is 0753 863 6122, Jen's is 07709273974 these are the numbers to ring or text from tomorrow onwards.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Right folks booking now closed and if any more of you are thinking of ducking out could you please let me know tonight :roll:  


Hope you have all got your bread crates at the ready we might be needing them  :roll: still its got time to liven up I hope 8O 




Jacquie


----------



## sallytrafic

Well we are only 30 miles away on a very wet campsite but we have four problems that have arisen in the last 12hrs one of which requires a return home this morning so we will try and get there but its unlikely to be on Friday.

Sorry.
I will repeat this post by text.


----------



## GerryD

Jacqui,
Will you be able to post updates on the ground conditions. We do not have bread crates and to date have never had any use for them.
We woke up this morning to 9inches of flood water through the garden as the river has overflowed again. Just hope the netting kept the baby fishes in.
Gerry


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

We should be at Hatton later this afternoon will try and up date the conditions then, but it has rained constantly from yesterday morning and is still raining now  although the forecast for tomorrow is better, lets just hope the met men are right.

I would advise bringing any thing solid you have to put under your wheels. 

Still not to worry there is always Tristram the tractor  well I hope there is :roll: :lol: we might need him to tow us on and off :roll: 

We ain't giving up without a fight we are British :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## GerryD

Will be arriving Friday am with TOAD. I am assuming that it may be advisable to unhitch the TOAD before coming onto the field.
Gerry


----------



## LadyJ

GerryD said:


> Will be arriving Friday am with TOAD. I am assuming that it may be advisable to unhitch the TOAD before coming onto the field.
> Gerry


Hi Gerry

Yes unhook the car on the car park its all hard standing there

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

We are surviving very well on Hurley Camp site by the river.
I think where it hasnt rained for so long the ground was so hard and that has given us a fighting chance.
I feel sorry for the tenters but they and the children have had a super time.
There seems to be more and more tenters and they said that they cant afford to go abroad now so tents have really sold well these last 2 years.
We have only to go up the M40 tomorrow so see you all there.


----------



## suedew

Well folks, do hope the weather clears up for you. So wish i could be there, had even sorted out my 60's outfit  
hope you all have a wonderful time, have a few drinks for me. :lol: 
Sue x


----------



## domannhal

Can someone  please tell me how to access the web site which gives permission for cycling along canal?


----------



## Bernies

We've just arived at a CL in Shrewley just beside Hatton....it's very wet underfoot and overhead. Almost got stuck already, but now relatively safely parked on a flat bit facing the exit 8O (ever hopeful)

See you all tomorrow bright and early!



CnB


----------



## Sonesta

We're currently enroute to Warwick as I type! We are staying on the CC Campsite at Warwick Racecourse tonight; as we didn't fancy risking getting caught up in the bank holiday traffic tomorrow. 

See you tomorrow sometime. 

Sue


----------



## 96706

domannhal said:


> Can someone  please tell me how to access the web site which gives permission for cycling along canal?


Hi domannhal,

Try this link

http://www.waterscape.com/things-to-do/cycling/permit

See you all tomorrow :lol:


----------



## 96706

locovan said:


> We are surviving very well on Hurley Camp site by the river.
> I think where it hasnt rained for so long the ground was so hard and that has given us a fighting chance.
> I feel sorry for the tenters but they and the children have had a super time.
> There seems to be more and more tenters and they said that they cant afford to go abroad now so tents have really sold well these last 2 years.
> We have only to go up the M40 tomorrow so see you all there.


Should be at Lane End near High Wycombe around 0700 (work has to come first  ) then up via Stratford.

I don't suppose we'll see you en-route Mavis & Ray eh! :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Well we are now at Hatton and its still raining  the ground is reasonable solid though, although we do have some rather large puddles.

If at all possible can you all please try to arrive in the light.

Gates will be open from 10am in the morning.


Please can you all bring some sun with you as i'm feed up with being soaked and muddy.

Have a safe trip here all


Jacquie


----------



## clive1821

Ok Jac... thans for the info.... see you around 11:27 friday...


----------



## litcher

clive1821 said:


> Ok Jac... thans for the info.... see you around 11:27 friday...


Clive, you told me you'd be arriving around 11.23 - I wish you'd be more precise. :lol:

Viv


----------



## JimM

Hi one & all at Haton 
I had thought that we would get to join you at some point over the weekend but allas it is not to be 
nothing to worry about just the best laid plans etc etc
so I hope you all have a great DRY time hope to see you all soon
Jim & Val


----------



## geraldandannie

Jim - sorry you can't make it. See you next time.

Viv - I think Clive's factored in that it takes a little bit longer to negotiate the puddles on the way in.

See you all soon ... ish.

Gerald.

P.S. It has stopped raining for quite a while, but it's just started again  Friday's forecast is "a shower possible". Saturday and Sunday "a brief shower or two". I hope they're right :: LINK ::


----------



## aldhp21

JimM said:


> Hi one & all at Haton
> I had thought that we would get to join you at some point over the weekend but allas it is not to be
> nothing to worry about just the best laid plans etc etc
> so I hope you all have a great DRY time hope to see you all soon
> Jim & Val


b*gger, I've packed the mallet!!

All the best Alan.


----------



## JollyJack

Weather here in West Midlands this morning nice and sunny... so far!
We'll be at Hatton 10am ish..


----------



## GerryD

Just stopped raining here in Bedfordshire. Will be leaving as soon as they turn up to do the drive.
Gerry


----------



## domannhal

Will miss you Jim, and my big hug. Hope to see you soon, Ann


----------



## davenlyn

Sorry we wont be able to make this one, the van is all packed and ready to go but we are both ill. 

Dave and Lynne


----------



## sallytrafic

Now intending to arrive early saturday.


----------



## dodger148

Most seem to be here now and by the sound of it the dog show is about to start and announcements being made touch wood weather is ok.Spoke too soon rain interrupted the dog show, Ted won best in show but all entrants did well, thanks to all the owners


----------



## geraldandannie

Yes, I think Ted (or rather, Kev and Andi) deserved to win. They've worked so hard with him when it would have been much easier to give up. Well done to them.

It seems to be alternately raining and fine. I just hope it stays fine for the entertainment later.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Lottie made it to the finals (pre-owned and best in show) but like Tess failed to take the big one. We were very impressed with Buster and his ballon. 

We will have to test Tess and Lottie's obedience in a biscuit stand off 


Oh yes and hi-di-hi to the rest of you here


----------



## locovan

Last night was great well done all -we certainly partied didnt we.
That was my kind of thing where we can just dance the night away and have a great laugh.
Well done Kenny you was superb (as you always are) freddie star always comes to mind when I watch you and I love the twinkle in your eye.
Elvis was good --I love the white suit --you really look the part.
Cream teas today but I think the weather might spoil that but you never know.


----------



## geraldandannie

locovan said:


> Cream teas today but I think the weather might spoil that but you never know.


Fortunately not. The cream scones were lovely. That's another 2lb I've put on 

UncleNorm's quiz has been put back until 8pm tonight in the poly tunnel, 'cos although it's very fine and sunny, the wind is strong and decidedly cool.

Well done to the brave souls who did the walk with us this morning. I don't think anyone missed the drenching in those sudden downpours. Now, it's the usual mixture of bright sunshine, blue skies and white and grey clouds. August? More like October :evil:

Gerald


----------



## nukeadmin

well i have finally surfaced, firstly apologies for partial attendance !

Thursday night / Friday morning Izzy was ill and throwing up constantly, then come Friday morning Julie started. So no sleep all night.

I put off making a decision until midday at which point Izzy seemed much better and Jue said to go for it, so we set out. After numerous service station stops for Julie to visit the toilets we got to Warwick.

Went over to Hatton in the am during which Sophia started getting very bad diarrhea, chatted to various people, visited Hatton park for the children and then came and sat with Ken and Jen under their awning having a cuppa whilst the weather blew itself out for a while.

Went back to hotel to get children changed and scrubbed up but Sophia was getting worse and very grizzly and Izzy too was feeling ill again. So I had to stay behind to help out as couldn't take the children out into the field with no facilities with both of them so ill and couldn't leave Jue to cope alone in a hotel room. To make matters worse I then got the lurgy and stomach cramps throughout the night so got no sleep and various trips to the toilet to void myself !!!!

Finally at 0700 enough was enough, we checked out of the hotel, grabbed some Imodium and hit the road like zombies due to lack of sleep and finally arrived back home early afternoon to a house in disarray due to builders doing bathroom renovation with brick dust everywhere including inside cup cupboards etc. So spent hours cleaning before finally collapsing asleep v early evening.

Woke up this morning feeling like a different person, no cramps, children much better, and best of all >7hours sleep !!!

Really sorry for not making the night do, which Jen informed me went well. Ah well there is always next year !


----------



## bognormike

sorry to hear about all the problems DAve, glad we didn;t get too close!!

A quiet afternoon here, still quite a few 'vans in place. Much calmer and sunny periods. 

An excellent weekend - thanks to all the rally staff for their valliant efforts, and of course KennyJ for the show. Appaling weather on Sunday, and despite a couple of gazebos flying away, nobody seemed to be affetced by it.


----------



## ktesis

This was our first time at a "Global" and we thoroughly enjoyed it despite the weather! We thought that the rally staff and the entertainers were excellent. We will certainly try to attend next year.

Derek & Lesley


----------



## alandsue

What a fantastic weekend. Thanks to all the marshalls, helpers and entertainers for making it so enjoyable despite the 'iffy' weather at times. See you all next year.

Sue and Alan


----------



## clive1821

Just arrived home thanks to everyone was a fantastic weekeend.....

Clive & Di


----------



## GerryD

Excellent weekend as always. Sorry we didn't get to the evening functions, but it was important to us just to get away for a few days.

Have to say a new location for next year would be good.
Gerry


----------



## Elvis1709

ktesis said:


> This was our first time at a "Global" and we thoroughly enjoyed it despite the weather! We thought that the rally staff and the entertainers were excellent. We will certainly try to attend next year.
> 
> Derek & Lesley


Anne and I got home from Global early afternoon as we have to get our Motorhome traded in tomorrow with the new one ready on Wednesday. Can't wait to go on another MHF Rally again soon.

MHF really is a great club and we have made so may friends and aquaintances since we joined 18 months ago. This was our first Global and we can't speak highly enough about the excellent work put in by Lady J, Clianthus, Scottie, Gaspode, Dennis and all the Marshalls. [If we've forgotten anyone forgive us. The memory is lousy these days!!!] The programme for the weekend was so full and as a result they had a lot of work, so many thanks to them. Also, particular thanks to Clive 1821 - he never seemed to stop humping hardware around the site so that the entertainment could go ahead for Kenny to do his stuff. It was a really terrific Rally.

Steve


----------



## dawnwynne

Thanks to all the organisers of the Rally, it was a very good time only slightly dampened by the weather!

It was great meeting so many new people and we hope to meet up again soon.


----------



## wackywyco

We would like to add our thanks and 'well dones' to all the organisers, helpers and entertainers for making a great Rally.Sorry we didn't get round to thank you in person but we left fairly early this morning to avoid the traffic on our cross country drag. It was nice to meet you and put a few faces to the names.
I am sure we will meet up again.
cheers, Richard and Jan'


----------



## Dinks123

Great weekend.....had a ball....as usual! Will speak soon this week Mavis!


----------



## Bernies

We also had a thoroughly enjoyable time - thanks again to everybody!

Carol n Bernie


----------



## Dinks123

Great weekend.....had a ball....as usual! Will speak soon this week Mavis!


----------



## sallytrafic

Well after the first flush of leavers the weather seemed to get better and better and last evening was warm and mellow with most people sitting out and enjoying the evening, wind free, sunshine.

Well we have to get our skates on as our replacement freezer is arriving at lunchtime so if we don't get around to seeing everyone before we leave thanks for your company. That's the last MHF rally we are booked for this year and very well organised it was too. Thanks to all who organised it and those that took part we have really enjoyed it.

Edit all at home safely, washing on, freezer here.


----------



## 96706

Our thanks to all the Marshalls & Assistants, To Elvis & Kenny J, for a brilliant weekend despite the rain.

Exactly 3 hours to get home yesterday, so not bad for a Bank Holiday 8O .

Back at work now unfortunately. You lucky folk able to stay until today :lol: 

Peter & Jean

aka Dag - Oh not Day - Go :roll:


----------



## phil4francoise

A big thankyou to the rally marshalls for all your hard work. We had a great time and are now up in the Lake district for a week .
Regards Phil,Francoise and Sheba


----------



## cobaltkoala

A BIG THANK YOU for all the hard work that made the Global Rally a Success. We stayed the extra day and just got home.

WHAT AN AMAZING MONDAY! I even managed to get sunburnt sitting in the chair in the late afternoon sun.

As usual the kids all seemed to have a ball and many long term friendships were hopefully forged. The 'Feral' nature they have all developed will wear off soon I hope or will they start living in bushes and foraging for donkey food.

Met some great motothomers and will be putting some of their well considered advice into practice very soon.

Once again naming no names as too many of you put so much into this to single out individuals. THANK YOU


----------



## moblee

Just got home ourselves ....Excellent rally,Excellent drinking :lol: 

See you all again soon  .


----------



## dodger148

Like everybody else we enjoyed ourselves and have just got home. 
Big thank you to all who helped organize and run the rally, not that easy when you have this number of vans


----------



## locovan

We are home and the washing is on, catching up with the emails.
It was a great weekend we have enjoyed it and cant wait for next years :lol: 
We have to get ready for our meet at Canterbury C&CC this weekend with Sharnor and Dawn if any one wishes to join us just-- do if not see you all at Brean xx


----------



## litcher

Back home after another great rally. Thanks to the organisers and entertainers for making it happen and to Clive for all his help. 

It was lovely to see old friends and to make new ones.

Viv


----------



## Jezport

Thanks to everyone who helped to make the rally so good


----------



## sennen523

We arrived home from the Global about five today after a brilliant weekend. Thanks to you all, who put in so much work to make the weekend so successful. We really enjoyed Elvis and maybe he will do at all again next year?
Thanks again to you all.

Al & Jan.
sennen523.


----------



## SilverF1

Home after a long journey of 35 minutes, including a stop at Morrison's.  

Many thanks to all those who worked so hard in organising and running the weekend and events.

Thanks for the company.


----------



## Sonesta

We too have not been home long and we have had the most fantastic time at the Global Rally. My brother, his partner and their little girl joined us in their motorhome and we have had so much fun and we have never stopped laughing.  

Words cannot express just how hard everyone involved in organising this fun filled rally worked to make the whole 4 days such a fabulous success but my goodness they all did a fantastic job and it must have left them shattered? Nuke must be very proud of how all these people tirelessly work to represent the MHF name and raise funds for charities and future rallies. :thumbright:

The entertainment in the field on Sat night was great fun and flipping heck - Elvis certainly knew how to thrust his pelvis! He really got  all the ladies hot and bothered and one lady even threw her knickers at him! :lol: I was gonna throw mine at him too but then had second thoughts and decided I didn't want folk to see the size of me frilly thong! :rofl: Kenny Jay got us all on our feet dancing and even me and Gilb strutted our stuff in the moonlight! As for Gaspode ...... well what a comical and witty man he is and he did an excellent job of compering over the entire weekend. I especially loved his own version of "A little bit of Blackpool rock!"

We really enjoyed Uncle Norms 60's quiz on the Sunday night too and everyone had a fun evening, where once again we were excellently entertained by Gaspode and his banjo plus Kenny Jay but where oh where was our Elvis?????   I also loved listening to the brave members who got up and did a party piece and I think everyone had a real giggle listening to their comical renditions! 

Thanks again everyone it was a lovely rally and it was lovely meeting both familiar and new faces!

Sue & Gilb


----------



## ICDSUN

Thanks to all the marshalls for their hard work Kenny for his entertainment and Clive for his time and equipment, hope everyone enjoyed it, we did
see you all soon

Pam & Chris


----------



## lindyloot

Well after a detour down the A46 to Evesham( I misread the exit on the roundabout for the M40) then onto the M5 we actually arrived home in less time than on the way up. We took about 4 hours to arrive on Friday ( M5, M42, M40 turn off for Warwick) on the way home it took us 3 hours Down the A46 to the M5 down to J23 then turn off through to Yeovil. 
We thoroughly enjoyed our selves , great to meet up with friends old and new. 
Many thanks to all who were involved in organizing the weekend and various events. A lot of hard work involved whilst the rest of us are enjoying ourselves thankyou one and all. 
Rich and Lin


----------



## Dinks123

Clive is busy on a "paying" job...but he really enjoyed helping out and supplying the sound and electrics on the rally.... and Viv....no problem....hope you can get sorted out. But if Clive is need again on a rally, please do not hesitate to contact him! We had a geat time!


----------



## havingfun

*global rally 2010*

hi,

just want to add our thanks to all the hardworking people who gave us such a fantastic weekend,cant pick out just one person,you were all great,the time that must go in organiseing it must be awesome,so thanks again.

and a big smile to all the friends old and new,its so good to feel such warmth from so many people.

mags and bernard


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks to all the marshalls and associated helpers, and everyone onvolved. We had a fantastic weekend, and everything went off without a hitch. I don't think anyone really knows how much work goes into organising and making sure the Global is such a success. We had a great time.

I'd also like to thank those intrepid folk who joined us for our two walks on Saturday and Sunday. We were really pleased with the positive responses.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## Tricky2

*Global rally 2010*

Thank you to all the organisers and marshalls for a wonderful rally. Fantastic entertainment! We met some lovely people had a great time. See you at Shepton!
Rick and Chris


----------



## Woofer

Hi all, another great weekend at the Global. Brilliant entertainment, thanks Kenny and Elvis, thanks to Gerald & Annie for the walks, to the girls for doing the cream tea and, of course, a big thank you to the organising team and the marshalls.

The fun dog show was well attended and the money raised (£150) is going to Canine Partners for Independence, Thank you all for your support.

It is nice to meet old friends and make new at these events.
Now we look forward to Brean ----- 3 weeks of it !

Mo & Pete


----------



## domannhal

The Halston gang really enjoyed the weekend, and the entertainment and organisation were brilliant. Thanks for all the hard work put in by the organisers.


----------



## twoofakind

What a fantastic weekend, thanks sooo much to everyone who made it possible.

Only sorry I couldn't go on the walks they being one of the things I was really looking forward to. The torn tendon I received playing football with the grand children will teach me to 'grow up'!

Thanks once again everyone.


----------



## KENNYJAY

*globle rally*

thanks to everybody for there support , to all the organizers,. mother superior john ken jen and the rest of the management team not forgetting clive the stage manager and elvis .


----------



## geraldandannie

For my Facebook chums, I've uploaded some photos to my profile (in the absence of a fix for the photo albums here :roll: )

:: LINK ::

Kenny - there's a photo of you on there 

Gerald


----------



## val33

Myself, Jackie and Smithy would like to thank everyone for a fantastic weekend at the Global. It was our first rally and everyone made us feel so welcome.

Thanks you very much to all the organisers for their hard work, it was a great weekend and a credit to all of you.

Val


----------



## LadyJ

I would just like to thank you all for turning up, well the 85 of you that did that is :lol: and may I say what a nice bunch you all were  

Although the weather was not too kind to us we managed to cram most things in and I would like to thank all the rally team for mucking in and doing whatever was needed doing whenever it needed doing.

Many Many thanks to KENNYJAY and Elvis1709 for keeping us entertained and Clive1821 for all the electrical equipment which allowed Kenny & Elvis to entertain us  because without Clive we wouldn't have had any entertainment :roll: 

Thanks to ALL my little helpers that helped with the Cream Tea especially Pam & Chris (ICDSUN) god I never want to see another scone :lol: 

Jenny (Clianthus) for doing the dog show and all her judges great job done guys & gals. £150 was the total made for Canine Partners, special thanks to our anonymous member who donated £100.

Dennis & Brenda (Brillopad) with help from (rayc) Ray & Lesley who did a sterling job on the raffle and tombola, I haven't a clue how much he made as scottie whipped the money off him, but no doubt somebody will be along soon to let you all know :roll: :wink: Many thanks to all who donated prizes especially Eddievanbits who's very generous donation of a TV which raised £130 I believe in an auction on Saturday night.

Angie (An99uk) For doing the Kids things and picture quiz.

GeraldandAnnie for doing the walks, sorry you all got soaked on one of them.

UncleNorm for doing the quiz on Sunday, am not sure who won it but no doubt Norm knows.

Hatton Country World very kindly donated the Monday nights camping fees to our charity Help for Heros of £176 many thanks to them and for allowing us to create havoc there.

Nukeadmin for supplying the booze for Saturday night, I told him there wasn't enough :lol: must order more next year Nukie :lol: 

Thanks again to all who lent a hand your all stars  we couldn't have done it with out all the helpers.

Now what to do for Next Years Global, answers on a pm please as i'm running out of ideas 8O 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

If any of you have any photos please add then to the gallery Global Rally Piccys HERE

Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm

Sandra and I have only just returned from the Global via a busy detour...

Having enjoy a thoroughly pleasant weekend at Hatton, we had to dash on Tuesday to attend a 12.30 funeral near Northwich, Cheshire. We later enjoyed a meal at The Hollybush, near Barnton, Northwich, where we spent the night on the pub car park. We met up with Canadian friends for lunch at the same pub on Wednesday, before motoring across to my sister's aire-de-campingcar near Chesterfield. Thursday was my birthday (60+) and today, Friday, Sandra, Katie and I visited the Crich Tramways Museum. What a treat!

_*So, from Sandra and me, thanks are due especially to so many kind and enthusiastic people who put service before self, namely, all the staff and friends who helped to produce a wonderful weekend despite the best efforts of the weather to wreck it!! *_

*Thank you all!*

For the record, the monies raised from the sale of The Humber-Traveller's stuff, plus the donations in the bucket on quiz night Sunday, will mean a donation in the region of £200 going to St Andrew's Hospice, Grimsby, where Peter HT spent his final days.

*Thank you to all who contributed.*


----------



## LadyJ

Who won the quiz Norm?



Jacquie


----------



## ramblingon

Well actually it was "The Ramblers" (with 39 points )that won the quiz Thanks to
Gerald and Annie
Maria (Ramblingon)
and Sandra 


Will take you all on again next year! " Way to go Ramblers"  It was all that exercise- so good for the brain............ 


Would like to say a big thank you to all the organisers and little helpers- especially to Scottie and Angie with the Planet generator, and Clianthus hubby for the advice about his dongle! 

all the good people I've met see you all again soon. 

I stayed on an extra day it was lovely and sunny and very quiet we had the whole place to our selves, got home to find that the ex had stolen my car!! :lol:


----------



## JollyJack

Greetings from SW France .. at last we have a wifi! 

What a fanstatic Global Rally. Our grateful thanks to everyone involved in the organising - LadyJ, Clianthus, Gaspode, Scottie, Angie, UncleNorm, BrilloPad and everyone involved including all the dog show judges, tea/scone makers & electrics, Kennyjay for being a fantastic entertainer and of course Elvis170! - Incredible! Roll on next year! Many thanks Andrea & Bob & Ellie 

some photos now added


----------



## scottie

Hi All 

The Global Rally Fund Raising figures.



For Charity 



Monies raised From Raffle/Tombola £285.00 

Monies Raised From auction £135.00

Donation From Hatton Farm Village £176.00

Total for MHF Charity £596.00 


Monies Raised for Dog Charity £150.00



For rally Group Funds 
Monies Raised from Rally Fees £313.32
Monies raised From Raffle/Tombola £285.00

Total for Rally Group Funds £598.32

Thanks to all the members and staff who made this donation possible.

Thanks.

scottie
Rally Group Treasurer.


----------



## olly_sam

*Thanks*

would like to say thanks to all that organised the rally. we both had a great time and we dressed up, met lots of great people and enjoyed everythings.


----------



## Sonesta

olly_sam said:


> would like to say thanks to all that organised the rally. we both had a great time and we dressed up, met lots of great people and enjoyed everythings.


Yes - we all dressed up too!  Were you the guy sat a few seats away from us 4 hippies in our physchedelic clothing? If so, I remember seeing you and your wife and I think it was your wife who kindly took a photograph of the 4 of us stood together for us.  Must say I was surprised that more people didn't don their hippy gear too though but then again .... looking at how we 4 looked, I suppose you can't blame em really :rofl: We had such a giggle though and it was great fun to dress up and by the end of the evening, after all the alchohol refreshment we lot consumed, it wasn't such a bad idea to be in disguise!!!! :lol:

Glad you enjoyed yourself too and it really was a really great weekend and all the people who helped to organise everything did a grand job. 

Sue


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Sonesta!

_*Must say I was surprised that more people didn't don their hippy gear too though but then again .... *_

... but then again, some of us have emptied our wardrobes once or twice since the 60s!! :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

Oooh Uncle Norm ...... I can just see you now in your frilly shirt with flares with Aunty Sandra by your side, wearing her patent leather mini skirt!  

Sue


----------



## gaspode

We've had a receipt for the donation to "Canine Partners" of money raised at the Global dog show (£150). A copy is attached below. Thanks to all who took part and/or donated.


----------

